# IT advice needed



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

HI there. :grin:

I am thinking of changing careers, I have an a+ certification, and have always thought of studying software engineering, I guess my question would be what would be the logical step forward for me. Its relatively hard finding good IT jobs as it is. 

I have looked at a few universities but they all seem so confusing. Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

well i think you should go on in networking. Networking professionals are good in demand and recruiters are looking for certified professionals. if you have any experience in networking area..then it would work as a icing on cake.

so u should go for mcse 2003 certification. it is industry-recognized and good in demand in IT sector.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

I think thats a good idea. I have networking experience, altho on a few OS's that will remain nameless  networking can be a pain. but then again i love a challenge.


----------



## rs21 (Apr 1, 2009)

then mcse 2003 cert will be good for you. It'll work in both network and system administration field, database administration and etc. So you'll have lots of job opportunities in more than networking way. As its not a difficult cert then other networking certification. For mcse prep checkout hyperlessons over net.


----------

